# M1t how long did it take you?



## brokeass122 (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok im on m-1-t by vpx right now at 20mgs a day which is 2 spoon fulls of that horrible tasting crap and have been on it for 10 days so far i havent seen any real strength increases or size gains a few people said i look bigger but thats just cause i had a tank top on and they have only seen me in xxl shirts for like 2 months im still hitting the same weight and my diet is on point plenty of carbs calories and #1 protein so am i just being impatient or did i maybe get some crappy stuff or should i try increasing the dose to three spoons


----------



## largepkg (Sep 23, 2004)

I had very similar results for the first 2 weeks. Are you having any sides? 

I did a 4 weeks cycle with 4 derm. The third and forth week I blew up. Still no sides though. I started with 10mg ed the first week, 20mg ed the second week, 30mg split dose ed for the third and forth week.


----------



## brokeass122 (Sep 23, 2004)

yeah no sides no lethargy joint pain anything thought i might of had gyno but i think its just paranoia so nothing im thinking of jumping up to 30mgs


----------



## babylon (Sep 23, 2004)

what brand are you using? i am currently 6 days into the cycle. Oh, the lethargy!!
The pumps are incredible, my bench went up 10lbs, the leg press went up 50lbs. The sides are teribble though. I feel like killing myself


----------



## brokeass122 (Sep 24, 2004)

im using vpx monster test but yeah no sides im running 4ad by dermabolics too but i feel the same as i did when i wasnt taking anything


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2004)

you're taking 20mg all at once?

I have only used UL's M1T and I can tell you after 10 days at 20mg I will have already gained at least 5lbs, see strength increases and have an overall harder appearance.


----------



## brokeass122 (Sep 25, 2004)

no im taking 10 in the morning then ten 30mins before i go work out and so far nothing strength is the same i was hitting 155 on military and thats the same and my bench is the same as well i still curl the 50lb dumbells not one thing has increased


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2004)

give UL a shot, if that does not work I would say you just do not respond to M1T.

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=901


----------



## brokeass122 (Sep 26, 2004)

hmmm allrigt i didint realize that you could not respond to m1t i just thought that some people had it work better for them than for others


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm using UL 20mg at once, no problems.  I'm two weeks into the cycle, today.  I'm 8lbs heavy(176 right now), but I really stepped up my calories.  I ran 5mg a day for the first week, 15mg a day for the 2nd week, and i'm starting week 3 with 20.  I'll continue 20 for two more weeks. 

2 weeks is where I started growing on my last m1t cycle.  I can see my wrists getting wider.  I' haven't had any negative sides yet with UL, but I can feel my sex drive starting to slow, even with 300mg of 4 derm a day.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I can feel my sex drive starting to slow.


----------



## brokeass122 (Sep 26, 2004)

my sex drive is still through the roof like it normally is being a 21 year old male with a girlfriend with big ass tits like i havent experienced anything im on 400mgs of 4derm and 20 on m1t the only side i think ive gotten is headaches i dont know if u can get headaches on m1t i have been hella stressed out with life in general so i figure that was just it but thats the only thing that i have possible experienced


----------



## brokeass122 (Sep 26, 2004)

so i guess what im hearing is that some people dont have it work for them until the second week which for me is today 

one more thing is it ok for me to go to 30mgs a day i know that on the bottle it says 20 is max but they also say two weeks is max time to be on it


----------



## morgan (Sep 27, 2004)

*1-AD or M1T?*

Just have a general question for people that have used both?

I have taken 1AD before and i had great gains, but lately ive heard that M1T is also good stuff and cheaper?
What do you guys think?


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 27, 2004)

I ran a cycle of Mag10 which has 1ad in it.  It' can't be compared to m1t.


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 27, 2004)

I ran 10mg a day for 3 weeks, and saw noticable size and streght gains starting on the 3rd or 4th day.  I ran a full week of 4Derm the week before though.


----------



## brokeass122 (Sep 28, 2004)

yeah i ran 4derm for 4 days before the m1t just to kinda jump start it and so far still pretty much nothing i think i may have gotten a little stronger but i just thought that it would be alot better than this the strength increase i think may have been some placebo


----------



## delanstar (Dec 1, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm using UL 20mg at once, no problems.  I'm two weeks into the cycle, today.  I'm 8lbs heavy(176 right now), but I really stepped up my calories.  I ran 5mg a day for the first week, 15mg a day for the 2nd week, and i'm starting week 3 with 20.  I'll continue 20 for two more weeks.
> 
> 2 weeks is where I started growing on my last m1t cycle.  I can see my wrists getting wider.  I' haven't had any negative sides yet with UL, but I can feel my sex drive starting to slow, even with 300mg of 4 derm a day.


 Hey Luke, i'm newbie to bodybuilding, just started monday...woohoo, lol but since i'm new, what would be good for me to take, i'm considering the UL MT1 and the 4derm, but i don't know, any advice? i'd appreciate it

Note: i'm 207lbs 17% Body Fat and i'm 6'1


----------



## musclepump (Dec 1, 2004)

If you're new to the PH/PS scene, I'd suggest something lighter than M1T, delan.


----------



## delanstar (Dec 1, 2004)

musclepump said:
			
		

> If you're new to the PH/PS scene, I'd suggest something lighter than M1T, delan.


 OH OK, I WAS JUST WONDERING. ANY SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT WOULD BE LIGHTER? I'VE HEARD 1AD AND MT1???


----------



## delanstar (Dec 1, 2004)

musclepump said:
			
		

> If you're new to the PH/PS scene, I'd suggest something lighter than M1T, delan.


 OOPS M1T....**hehe**


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 1, 2004)

If you are new to bodybuilding, you have no need for prohormones or steroids, IMO.


----------



## Stu (Dec 1, 2004)

delanstar said:
			
		

> Hey Luke, i'm newbie to bodybuilding, just started monday...woohoo, lol but since i'm new, what would be good for me to take, i'm considering the UL MT1 and the 4derm, but i don't know, any advice? i'd appreciate it
> 
> Note: i'm 207lbs 17% Body Fat and i'm 6'1



if your new to bodybuilding i wouldnt jump straight into phs youd be amazed how much you can gain from working out a solid routine and gettin your diet sorted


----------



## Stu (Dec 1, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> If you are new to bodybuilding, you have no need for prohormones or steroids, IMO.



beat me to it lol


----------



## delanstar (Dec 1, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> If you are new to bodybuilding, you have no need for prohormones or steroids, IMO.


 Hey, thanks a lot, that's why i'm here, to learn from the people who've been doing it a while longer than me, but iwas curious, cuz i almost bought some of the stuff today like M1T and 4derm.


----------



## delanstar (Dec 1, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> if your new to bodybuilding i wouldnt jump straight into phs youd be amazed how much you can gain from working out a solid routine and gettin your diet sorted


 Thank a lot for you input! it's greatly appreciated. a quick question ,what would happen if i used any of these PHS' so soon?


----------



## Stu (Dec 1, 2004)

delanstar said:
			
		

> Thank a lot for you input! it's greatly appreciated. a quick question ,what would happen if i used any of these PHS' so soon?



youd probably be wasting your money. phs arent miracle drugs that can turn you into a ripped monster overnight they are designed to be used in conjunction with a good diet and workout programme. IMO good diet and training are far more important than any supplement


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 1, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> youd probably be wasting your money. phs arent miracle drugs that can turn you into a ripped monster overnight they are designed to be used in conjunction with a good diet and workout programme. IMO good diet and training are far more important than any supplement


 I don't agree with this completely. Yes diet and proper training are going to determine your success or lack there of with PH/PS's but you won't necessarily be wasting your money. First off, you need to be very knowledgeable about PH/PS's and what they do, their side effects, and how to run the safest cycles possible. Everyone reacts to them differently. I know a guy who completely loses his libido from a 6 week cycle of 1-AD, and I also know a guy who runs M1T with nothing else and has no libido problems during the cycle or PCT, so you just need to know what could possibly happen, and what you can do to avoid or correct any problems you may encounter. Your first cycle should be either 1-AD or 1-Test. I started with Ergopharms 1-AD, but S1+ is a good place to start also and by reading others experiences with them will help you as well. Just know what you are doing and how to be safe while gaining the maximum amount of LBM possible while on. Unfortunately, the ban is going into effect soon, but you can run a cycle before then, but once the ban goes into effect you might as well run AAS's because they will be in the same class in the eyes of the law, and your liver prefers the prick of a needle over the pounding it recieves from harsh oral PS's. A good informative place to start is the PH/PS sticky, and run searches on any products you have questions about. Any more questions, just PM a brotha.


----------



## delanstar (Dec 1, 2004)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> youd probably be wasting your money. phs arent miracle drugs that can turn you into a ripped monster overnight they are designed to be used in conjunction with a good diet and workout programme. IMO good diet and training are far more important than any supplement


 yeah this is true, granted i just started working out again, but i have worked out before in the past. i'm in the military as i said before, but i encounter a lot of running( cardio) mon, wed, and fri. i'm not looking for a miracle by far, but i'm looking for things to help, and ti incorporate into my workouts beides diet, supplements and so forth. thanks again, i appreciate your help....


----------



## delanstar (Dec 1, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I don't agree with this completely. Yes diet and proper training are going to determine your success or lack there of with PH/PS's but you won't necessarily be wasting your money. First off, you need to be very knowledgeable about PH/PS's and what they do, their side effects, and how to run the safest cycles possible. Everyone reacts to them differently. I know a guy who completely loses his libido from a 6 week cycle of 1-AD, and I also know a guy who runs M1T with nothing else and has no libido problems during the cycle or PCT, so you just need to know what could possibly happen, and what you can do to avoid or correct any problems you may encounter. Your first cycle should be either 1-AD or 1-Test. I started with Ergopharms 1-AD, but S1+ is a good place to start also and by reading others experiences with them will help you as well. Just know what you are doing and how to be safe while gaining the maximum amount of LBM possible while on. Unfortunately, the ban is going into effect soon, but you can run a cycle before then, but once the ban goes into effect you might as well run AAS's because they will be in the same class in the eyes of the law, and your liver prefers the prick of a needle over the pounding it recieves from harsh oral PS's. A good informative place to start is the PH/PS sticky, and run searches on any products you have questions about. Any more questions, just PM a brotha.


 hey thanks a lot bro, i really appreciate your help on this too! i've heard a few diffrent points of view on this subject, since i've been on this forum. i've made some bad money mistakes with sterobol and the beast anabolic activator, lol no comments please....haha but thanks for your help bro, if you have any other suggestions fell free to PM me


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 1, 2004)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I ran 10mg a day for 3 weeks, and saw noticable size and streght gains starting on the 3rd or 4th day.  I ran a full week of 4Derm the week before though.



im on omega sports m1t right now, 10 mg a day, and on my third day (yesterday) i already started seeing big strength and size gains as well.  maybe this helpes support the notion that some people react better than others.  or else the stuff youre taking is crap.


----------

